# Dakota is so funny!



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

So I had my first little ones hit the ground at 2 am last thursday.
(If I know they are coming, I can't help but stay out with mom till they get here. XD)
I have a 50/50 GP and Anatolian LGD. His name is Dakota.
He turned 2 in December, he is simply put, Amazing!
Always on the job, but once the kids hit he is super dog. 
All that to tell this story.
He was sitting with me waiting for the babies to come along. He and I noticed eyes way out in the field past our fence at about the same moment. 
He was watching to see what they belonged to and growling a bit when the first lamb hit the ground. 
As soon as the little one arrived, he took off after the eyes like he was shot from a gun. 
Thankfully it was just our barn cat back from his evening hunt. 
When he came through the fence to say hi, Dakota sniffed him all over and looked like he was giving him a talking to about disrupting baby time. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: that is too cute.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: What a good boy! :thumb:


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you. He is a very good boy. 
I am really happy with him as a guardian.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like a good boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So cute... I wish I had an LGD... I only have 2 LDA's..(Livestock dog annoyances)


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

@milk and honey: Thank you. I have some of those as well. :ROFL:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

That's awesome. He is taking his job seriously. He has a job and is quite proud of it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WHat a good boy :thumbup:


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

He takes his job very seriously. 
Poor guy has become a kid trampoline in the past few days though. 
I keep forgetting my camera when I head out to the goat pasture. 
He had seven boer cross kids bouncing off him when I went to feed sunday afternoon. :laugh:


----------



## gkatherine62 (Nov 15, 2013)

I really enjoy those pictures of those little ones. They are adorable.


----------

